# (Erst-)formatierung SSD



## pampam (23. November 2018)

Hi Leute!

 

Ich hab heute das Angebot bei Media Markt genutzt und die SanDisk SSD mit 1TB gekauft (als Ergänzung zur System-SSD Samsung 840 Pro).

Nun dauert die Formatierung (Schnellformatierung) aber schon fast Zwei Stunden, was mir viel zu lange dafür vorkommt... Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie lange das dauern sollte, bzw. woran das liegen kann?

 

Danke schon Mal!

 

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt... mit einem anderen SATA-Kabel funktioniert's.

EDIT #2: Nicht das Kabel, sondern der Anschluss am Mainboard ist defekt  .. wird wohl doch langsam Zeit für was neues.


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2018)

Da hast du den Kabel...Salat ... hahaha. Sorry, der war zu flach  

 

Achja, zumindest noch ein sinnvoller Tipp, falls du das nicht eh schon weißt: Automatische Defragmentierung bei der SSD deaktivieren und nie manuell ausführen.


----------



## pampam (26. November 2018)

Wow... unglaublich der Witz   

 

Damit wirfst du aber eine neue Frage auf:

Dass man SSD's nicht defragmentiert war mir klar, dass Windows das automatisch macht, nicht. Allerdings erkennt Windows auch, dass es sich bei den Laufwerken C und D jeweils um eine SSD handelt und bei E um eine HDD.

 

Defragmentiert Windows also tatsächlich auch SSD's nach dem gleichen, altbekannten "HDD-Schema", oder was geschieht da genau? Immerhin wird ja zwischen den verschiedenen Typen unterschieden.

Defragmentieren dürfte ja zum einen gar keinen Vorteil bringen und verringert dazu auch noch die Lebensdauer...

 

EDIT: Antwort gefunden.. google hilft  

 

https://www.pcwelt.de/tipps/So-optimiert-Windows-10-Ihre-SSD-10006797.html


 

[...] bringt Windows 10 also ihre SSD schrittweise um?

Nein. Denn das Betriebssystem optimiert SSDs anders als Festplatten. Die Optimierung umfasst nämlich neben dem Defragmentieren zahlreiche andere Optionen, die das Speichertempo erhöhen sollen. Bei einer SSD führt Windows 10 keine Defragmentierung durch. Stattdessen verbessert es die SSD-Geschwindigkeit per TRIM-Befehl. Windows zeigt der SSD damit an, welche Dateien das Betriebssystem gelöscht hat. Der SSD-Controller muss dann diese nicht mehr umkopieren, wenn es den Flash-Speicher aufräumt: Die Schreibgeschwindigkeit der SSD steigt. Damit stellt der TRIM-Befehl die Verbindung her zwischen dem Dateisystem, in dem Windows den Speicherinhalt organisiert und der Blockstruktur, mit der die SSD den Speicherplatz verwaltet. [...]


----------

